# Warrant: Haunt Plan for 2010 - Toxic Waste Zombie Catastrophe



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's my plan for this year, publicaly called *"Admiral Hartman Toxic Waste Storage and Detention Facility"*, and on a small attached placard, *"Now with improved power!" * Keeping the same toxic waste theme from last year but beefing it up. The whole thing will be open air with raised walls. They enter and turn to the left, making a right handed loop around the yard. Wifeypoo will work traffic control at the entrance/exit; I will wander around, providing security, maintenance, oversight, and documentation.

The front yard will have the usual graveyard with an added giant spider and egg sacs.

Things I learned from last year:
- Keep the path shielded from view.
- Too much open space with nothing to look at is boring.
- Live actors make the haunt great.
- Start accumulating building materials months, not weeks, in advance.
- Stick to the plan!

Control Room: 2 live actors, strobe, smoke, control table and monitor.
Prison: Storage shed with a prison bar grating over door, live actor.
Mad Scientist Lab: Beefing this up with new control panels, hoses, wires, and science stuff. Using my 10'x10' popup canopy, live actors for doctor and patient on table with bloody covering. Body parts and decanters on shelf; spinning vat of toxic waste to inject into patients. Available lime green koolaid or jello so tot's can sample the "toxic waste".
Wasteland: Pallets, wood beams, fake boulders, faux fire making the tot's move slowly through it. Beams will be bolted in at 45deg angles making it difficult to navigate.
Nuclear Reator: Glowing green lights, smoke, thunderous Toxic soundtrack, oozing toxic waste on the ground, bottomless pit viewing window, air blower aimed at tot path. Toxic waste barrels, black light. Pallets will have green lights from below simulating a leak in the ground.
Zombie Sewer: Haven't figured what to call this area yet, but it's the escape route from the reactor. Mesh will cover ceiling at the first turn with a green flood above casting shadows. Live actor zombies strobelights will be in the switchbacks to chase the tot's. A switchback at the end to slow them down and prevent collisions at the candy station.
Candy Area: My sweet little girl will hand out the candy in the safe area.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The layout looks great, Warrant. How much square footage does the haunt cover?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow warrant that looks sweet cant wait to see you start on this! and im still curious on how your nuclear reactor will turn out


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> The layout looks great, Warrant. How much square footage does the haunt cover?


My backyard is 60'x70' so that makes 4200 sq feet. The front graveyard is about 20'x30'.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool layout. I know it sounds kinda strange, but we used the computer game SIMS to see how things might turn out before we even put stuff out. We could move things, change them and what-have-you without actually doing the physical work beforehand. 
Course, we couldn't get the *exact* props in SIMS that we had, but we could download stuff that was close enough and at least it gave us a visual reference that could be altered as wanted.

And yeah, getting building material months in advance is a great idea. How well I know this now...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Does your trampoline have one of those high mesh barriers around it? Yaknow, I've seen those trampolines in people's yards and think "damn, I'd hate having to move that thing out of the way every year... there's nothing hauntworthy you can do with a trampoline." You have proved me wrong. Nuclear reactor.... epic. Love the whole haunt layout.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

This sounds like a blast! Awesome plan.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!



Revenant said:


> Does your trampoline have one of those high mesh barriers around it? Yaknow, I've seen those trampolines in people's yards and think "damn, I'd hate having to move that thing out of the way every year... there's nothing hauntworthy you can do with a trampoline." You have proved me wrong. Nuclear reactor.... epic. Love the whole haunt layout.


Indeed it does, in fact the net has that concave curve that looks like a silo vent - but in a squashed sort of way. Since the plastic sheet will be attached to the poles, I may remove the mesh net to use somewhere else...although the net allows for more holding points against the wicked October SoCal winds.

As I think of other ways to use the trampoline, a claustrophobic crawlspace comes to mind as tot's could crawl underneath, through a tunnel made from plywood or cardboard. I wouldn't have to fret about head injuries, as the low "ceiling" would be the pliable trampoline surface. Only the entrance/exit would need padding. Place a few actors in animal or zombie costumes under the trampoline, and that could make one frightful tunnel. :devil:


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome plan! keep us posted on the progress, looks like a blast!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Toxic Waste and Zombie Public Service Announcement*

While goofing around with Windows Movie Maker, I whipped up this basic and rudimentary short. I plan on having this and a news-anchor style video playing in my que line.

It's surprisingly difficult to find royalty-free stock video footage. I was looking for things like walking zombies, toxic waste flowing, laboratories, etc.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats pretty cool Warrent. I have some footage from the zombie walk I went to. If you want me to send you some I would be happy to.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think it looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The last part of the announcement made me laugh. Clearly I've been hanging with haunters way too long


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

VERY cool!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...pretty cool...loved the ending!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Haunt Flyer*

I whipped this up in PowerPoint, saved to my album here. It's printed to get 4 flyers on one page, then me and the Lil' 'Un will walk the neighborhood putting it on doors. She is getting braver approaching doors with barking, snarling dogs on the other side.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Warrant! That's a nice way to meet your community.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The bloody partial handprint is a nice touch


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job and love the idea of going door to door


----------



## DaMightyOak (Apr 22, 2013)

Warrant2000 said:


> While goofing around with Windows Movie Maker, I whipped up this basic and rudimentary short. I plan on having this and a news-anchor style video playing in my que line.
> 
> It's surprisingly difficult to find royalty-free stock video footage. I was looking for things like walking zombies, toxic waste flowing, laboratories, etc.
> 
> YouTube - Zombie PSA


that be cool to have que-d up for a waiting on intro area


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

DaMightyOak said:


> that be cool to have que-d up for a waiting on intro area


It did a nice job, sitting in an open window (to my laundry room) as the que line filed down the side of my house.


----------

